# Low sodium fish?



## jawnn (Jan 28, 2012)

I invented a new taste from potatoes and canned salmon with mustard and hot peppers garlic and even shoyu....it was just too good to stop eating  it until it was gone, my mouth waters every time I think of it.
 
Unfortunately the canned fish had so much salt that it was not good for my heart.
 
Then I was thinking that ocean fish must store the salt in their bodies?
 
And maybe I should use fresh water fish? But I have no idea and the price must be high.


----------



## Silversage (Jan 28, 2012)

Salt is added during the canning process as a preservative.

Switch from canned fish to fresh (or frozen) fish.  You'll see a great improvement in taste, and a large reduction in salt.


----------



## GLC (Jan 28, 2012)

And fresh salmon runs 30 to 60 mg sodium per 3 ounces, or about a quarter of the sodium in a copy of corn flakes. Crown Prince and others produce no-salt-added canned salmon. Or an excellent choice would be Raincoast Trading brand. $3 per 5.65 ounce can on Amazon when you buy 12. Even if you're not interested in their sustainable catch methods, they are wild caught in the Pacific Northwest and packed in Canada. 
Wild Sockeye Salmon


----------



## jawnn (Jan 30, 2012)

is it possible to soak out a large amount of the salt? (from canned fish)


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 30, 2012)

no, you cannot soak canned fish. you will simply ruin it. But you have said nothing about dish you made, it might be quite possible to make it out of fresh fish. Or do not add any salt to other ingredients, it might balance out the salt in the fish.


----------



## salt and pepper (Jan 30, 2012)

Subsitute fresh Trout, steam it and let it cool. And ,yes fresh water fish has less salt then salt water fish.


----------

